# My New Toy



## deano (Jan 26, 2003)

I would like to take this opportunity to introduce myself as the soon to be new owner of this car  










I should start off by saying i missed out buying this car the first time it was for sale . 
A few weeks back i went to Rods to have a dirty earth cleaned up on the LM and was secretly hoping to get to see the SUPER lemon in the flesh and to see what id missed out on and low and behold there she sat  

I got chatting to Rod about it and its performance and the car in general when he mentioned it might be for sale again . 
So while Rod carried on fixing my car i spent most of the time just gazing at the car and looking at it from every concievable angle and a 1000 thoughts racing through my mind 
Then i thought im not going to miss another chance so asked Rod to ask the owner if he really wanted to sell the car .
Rod did and he did so with that in mind my mate said what about your LM 
" well ill have to sell it i guess " 
ok ill have it of you then 
so with that car gone i phoned Rod today and confirmed ill be buying the LEMON  

The Future for the car ????

Right , I like many people on here have always wanted to see whats possibly the UK most famous skyline at shows and meets but it simply never happened .

I INTEND TO CHANGE THAT 

I will try and get this car to as many shows next year as possible so people can enjoy it like i bloody well intend to , people are most welcome to come up and look round it and ask me as many questions as they like ( providing i know the answer ) 
Ive no doubt im going to have to buy shares in optimax for the amount of passenger ride requests and will hopefully sort that out too  

The Cars Performance ?????

Basically i couldnt give a rats backside whether it makes the 1000BHP its supposed to !!!!
Rod has driven it and assures me the power is what it is alleged to be so that good enough for me .
The car will NOT attend any dyno days because i believe thats what causes a lot of bitching on here and i do not wish myself or the car to get involved in petty squabbles about what it does or does not make whether that be power at fly , hubs or wheels 
I maybe do a couple of trackdays but am undecided as of yet about that situation and whether the cars is suitable for tracking i also have to consider the fact i could not afford to replace this car if i wrote it off into a wall  

There are a couple of thing id like to do such as finish off the leather interior and try and do something about a better paint match for the bonnet but othe than that im sure that will be it .

Final Note 

i thought long and hard about buying this car and what it meant when i become the owner , and im already bursting with pride  
and i hope that WE as skyline enthusiasts on the whole can enjoy having the car owned by a club member 

I know ive rambled on a bit but as you can guess im very excitable  

Thanks Dean


----------



## PMJ (Sep 11, 2001)

*Holy Shit*

Well done that man.. what an absolute star you are..


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2003)

Nice one     :smokin:


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

Great news Dean, well done.  Have you driven it in earnest yet?


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

*Congrats*

Well Done - that's one very special car.


----------



## Gaz Walker (May 14, 2002)

Congrats 

Lucky man! You dont have to prove anything with the power, the looks alone could kill 

Gaz.


----------



## Harry (Sep 1, 2002)

well done Dean


----------



## deano (Jan 26, 2003)

Peter said:


> *Great news Dean, well done.  Have you driven it in earnest yet? *


Not yet Peter , Rods going to check the car over for me and sort out a couple of bits i would like doing but when i do ill let you know how it goes


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

Damn - certainly one up from the LM!

Nice job and good post.

Cem


----------



## deano (Jan 26, 2003)

Blow Dog said:


> *good post.
> Cem *


thanks very much


----------



## MUS26C (Sep 15, 2003)

my eyes popped out when I saw your car  , I had to wear glasses  , well done m8


----------



## t.j (Jun 16, 2002)

Nice one Dean. I will look forward seeing it.. When this car was first up for sale I also put a bid in for it.. Welldone mate...

Dan... :smokin: :smokin:


----------



## deano (Jan 26, 2003)

t.j said:


> *When this car was first up for sale I also put a bid in for it.. Well done mate...
> 
> Dan... :smokin: :smokin: *


unfortunately i didnt even get the chance to make an offer last time i found out it was for sale too late  
However alls well that ends well :smokin:


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

I had a good look around it last time I was at Rod's....and then I went home to dream. 
You lucky man 
The Derby crew will welcome your car at our meeting any month. Running them throughout the winter......
Are you not tempted to have a little play at Santa Pod though???
Congrats,
Dave


----------



## Fizzy (Nov 6, 2002)

Well done! I can't wait to actually see it in the flesh


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 3, 2003)

Well done mate it really is a stunner in evey department it looks alot nice than i remember it too 

Dont worry about that battery i will phone paul in the morning your must still floating around the sealing and finding it hard to get back down to you computer!  

All the best with it anyway :smokin:


----------



## deano (Jan 26, 2003)

davewilkins said:


> *Are you not tempted to have a little play at Santa Pod though???
> Congrats,
> Dave *


No Dave and ill be honest 
although i can drive a car very fast and relatively safely i simply do not have the skills or reaction time that Drag racing requires  

Can you imagine the the nastly little remarks made if i took it to the pod and ended up in the 12s when its a proven 10 second car ? 
it would be " no way does that car make xxxbhp blah blah blah "

im just happy to enjoy it for what it is


----------



## deano (Jan 26, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> *Dont worry about that battery i will phone paul in the morning your must still floating around the sealing and finding it hard to get back down to you computer!
> 
> *


dont you read pms anymore


----------



## The Stormrider (Sep 15, 2003)

Muchio Yummio !

That looks awesome mate. Nice hole burner !

Enjoy, can't wait to see it.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 3, 2003)

Just got your pm lol We posted at the same time 

That car has nothing to prove its hard as ****! no matter what car you drive most people have heard of this beast 


It must be one of the quickist cars in this country after mine of co****


----------



## Moschops (Sep 3, 2002)

Well done Deano, i'm dead chuffed for you. Like you say, it is what it is and doesn't have to prove anything so just enjoy it.

Please take me out in it if you can get Rich out of the passenger seat!

Nice one mate.

So, we need a Brum meet soon then.....


----------



## IanH (Nov 23, 2002)

Deano, you need to say thanks to Rich - He kept us all guessing at Gaydon and looked very surprised when someone mentioned the Jun car, Fooled me completely..............................Barsteward 

ps You Lucky Git


----------



## deano (Jan 26, 2003)

Moschops said:


> *Please take me out in it if you can get Rich out of the passenger seat!
> *


im sure this is going to be a serious problem with him , hell be like if you names NOT RICH S you aint getting in LMFAO


----------



## MUS26C (Sep 15, 2003)

deano u need to get used to the car before you start racing  

POWER IS NOTHING WITHOUT CONTROL 

my eyes still popped out :smokin:


----------



## Harry (Sep 1, 2002)

Deano

Just occured to me - you've now got a good reason to get your "members details" written out 

send them though to me...I'm waiting


----------



## deano (Jan 26, 2003)

harry about that 
i still cant link the word document so what im thinking of doing is cutting and pasting the spec into the post so at least pictures and spec will be on the same page 
ive also asked for a special members biography area aswell


----------



## Harry (Sep 1, 2002)

cool


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 3, 2003)

Do you have anymore pics of her dean???


----------



## deano (Jan 26, 2003)

i have many pics of her thanks


----------



## RICH S (Feb 28, 2003)

deano said:


> *i have many pics of her thanks  *


And all of them sticky. 

RICH S


----------



## RICH S (Feb 28, 2003)

deano said:


> *im sure this is going to be a serious problem with him , hell be like if you names NOT RICH S you aint getting in LMFAO     *


 I'm saying nothing. 
MY NAME IS
RICH S


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 3, 2003)

The reason am asking for more pics is am making acoulpe of flyers to hand out to your local motorway police    

But if you have some more put um up please i collect pics of nice cars and i think yours might just make my nice car folder


----------



## deano (Jan 26, 2003)

ill post an absolute bucket load on saturday for you


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Woooo! :smokin: :smokin: 

I WAS right! Knew it, soon as you said "a car ive always wanted but missed out on first time it was up for sale" i kew itd be the lemon :smokin: 

About not dragging it yourself, what about doing a "Rod Tarry"  and letting someone whos a good n experienced launcher of bigtime skylines to give it a blast up the pod or at TOTB3?

I sooo need a passenger ride tho, and if your nice il let you stroke my R32GTRs roof or summat  

See u up brum street races on a sat night in it then mate?


----------



## deano (Jan 26, 2003)

SteveN said:


> *
> See u up brum street races on a sat night in it then mate?  *


NOT EVER    
never even went near that place in my LM far toooo many stolens and muppet drivers go up there for my liking i could just imagine going up there and it getting smashed up by a stolen metro GTA


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Yea exactly, its well outa hand up there these days, would never take the cossie up as too much in the way of stolen sheds and totaly out of control idiots, never mind a GTR.

There Birmingham (or jus remotley local) Skyline meets then? Didnt go to the RSOC local meets as they were deadly boring, but unlike RSs im still kinda in awe of GTRs so id deffo turn up.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 3, 2003)

Cheers dean, cant wait for some more pics  

but on a sour note mate be careful theres going to be a lot of green eyed monsters out there its the sad world we live in


----------



## knight (Mar 2, 2002)

This is great news I've so wanted to see this car after hearing so much about it, and of course having a Mr J Clarkson drive it and rave over it on last years regular dose of motoring pornography he serves up so well


----------



## paul palmer (Jan 8, 2002)

*WELL DONE!!*

Deano,
Have held off the Brum Meet awaiting your reply!!!, let me know when you are likely to get it, and we can have a Jun appreciation meet!!!.

Looks an absolute stunner, now wheres the yellow felt tip for my car.

PaulP.


----------



## Big Mark (Nov 27, 2002)

deano said:


> *im sure this is going to be a serious problem with him , hell be like if you names NOT RICH S you aint getting in LMFAO *


I believe that me and Mr S might be in need of a little chat about this   
Surely you could do with the extra ballast my 'larger than slim' frame could produce  

Seriously though, superb job matey....nice to know it's it the hands of someone who will really appreciate what they've got and still be kind enough to let the rest of us slobber over it at some of the events.  

Editted to add:- Glad to see you're sticking with the girly colours for your cars


----------



## RonS (Dec 14, 2001)

*Fantastic*

Dean,

Great news indeed , I was wise to place my bet on you to get it, although the odds were very short . Having seen it, fondled it, sat in it and dribbled on it , at Rod's recently, it's fantastic to hear it will be coming out of hiding, long overdue

I think you may well need to hire an events secretary to keep pace with requests for appearances though 

RonS


----------



## tigger (Jan 3, 2002)

Deano.....so when do I get a ride????


----------



## jae (Aug 28, 2002)

*F*** me! (Figuratively)*

The citrus ghost rises at last. Good buy, Deano.

Also, due respect for the dyno stance & track day honesty. Enjoy the beast and I look forward to being overtaken without warning or mercy sometime in the future.


----------



## Big Mark (Nov 27, 2002)

tigger said:


> *Deano.....so when do I get a ride???? *


I think you'll be needing a Sailors hat again for this Tiggs


----------



## deano (Jan 26, 2003)

she doesnt even need that Mark  

awwwww .............. ive just realised she was talking about the car  
DAMN IT


----------



## Durzel (Dec 5, 2001)

Holy crap Deano, you don't do things by halves do you 

Knew it had to be something special to give up the LM - I was as curious as everyone else (even more so perhaps, for obvious reasons!)


----------



## Piggaz (Sep 5, 2002)

That is awsome!!!!
Impressive to say the least... cant wait o get my greasy little eyes on the pictures 

Well done!!!


----------



## Gez (Jan 8, 2003)

Conratulations mate! That is a REAL BEAST! SO we finally know who the owner is.
Let us all know what she goes like. Must be like sh1t of a shovel. 
Any inckling to take it to the pod??   

Kind regards

Gerry


----------



## rallymad_nad (Feb 16, 2002)

Rod will have to save the LM for me so I can buy it one day to go with LM Blue GTi-R. 

I think £5 per a ride should be adequate. Daz, Pad, Fizzy, Smiffy, Ron and Peter etc etc give us a shout next time ur going up to a meet where Deano will be  

Hope u enjoy it....hmmmmmm....

Nad


----------



## jasonp (Apr 14, 2003)

nice on deano you jammy gett,my dream skyline guess i better start thinking of something else now


----------



## Talat (Jun 29, 2001)

Congratulations - good post too.

T.


----------



## Fred (Oct 11, 2001)

Congratulations. Nice to see the car going to someone who is obviously passionate about GTR's.


----------



## SimonSays (Jun 11, 2003)

Very nice indeed !!

So when are you getting it? Will you be offering your LM for private sale first, or is it definately part of the deal?

In any case: CONGRATULATIONS on getting your hands on a true legend...


----------



## deano (Jan 26, 2003)

SimonSays said:


> *Will you be offering your LM for private sale first, or is it definately part of the deal?
> *


I sold my LM to my mate on saturday


----------



## GTRR32 (Aug 30, 2003)

Really pleased for you Deano. I wish I lived in an area where I could own such a car. I get paranoid about my relatively standard Gunmetal Grey R32 in my area. Every noise I hear at night I have to go have another peak out the window to check it's ok.


----------



## tigger (Jan 3, 2002)

Deano, yeah....when you pick the car up let me know!!! would be great to have a go in the car.....!


----------



## Big Mark (Nov 27, 2002)

tigger said:


> *Deano, yeah....when you pick the car up let me know!!! would be great to have a go in the car.....! *


Oooh errr missus ........ better let Tiggs 'have a go' in the car before you get those seats re-trimmed mate


----------



## deano (Jan 26, 2003)

i see your coming down to my level of thinking


----------



## Big Mark (Nov 27, 2002)

It's taken some time to emulate you, but I believe my mind is finally hovering around the gutter


----------



## deano (Jan 26, 2003)

ahhhhhh how nice it is to recieve compliments LMAO


----------



## Bigsly (May 30, 2002)

*Good Luck!*

Dean,

Just want to wish you good luck with this awesome car mate!

Stu


----------



## MattPayne (Apr 11, 2002)

only just got round to reading this thread... and 

JEZUS!!!!

thats a car alright!!!!!

good toy, I personally think your nuts! beaut car, but what a monster! 

shame it wont do a dyno day  would be nice to clear up all the speculation, and it wouldnt matter if it made 1000bhp or half that... its a Skyline, but more than that... its the JUN SUPER LEMON!!! 

Well done that man!


----------



## deano (Jan 26, 2003)

MattPayne said:


> *and it wouldnt matter if it made 1000bhp or half that... its a Skyline, but more than that... its the JUN SUPER LEMON!!!
> *


thats EXACTLY why it wont do dyno days because i dont care what power it makes  
and as youve said it is after all THE JUN SUPER LEMON so it doesnt matter


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Dean,

I'm really pleased for you, can't wait to see the car in the flesh. I guess the reaction by everyone here just about sums up how 'pumped' everyone is to hear that it'll be making an appearance or two next year.

Great car, enjoy!:smokin: :smokin: 

John


----------



## MattyGee (Apr 28, 2003)

gorgeous car, congrats on the purchase, good luck with it


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Congrats on the new car, deano. That is a superb piece of machinery you've got yourself into. Definitely one of my all time favourite GT-Rs. Now got out and make the best of it! :smokin: 

Cya O!


----------



## mattb (Feb 12, 2002)

Great news Deano, I hope you enjoy the car as much as everyone else is going to 

Good luck with avoiding the future pi$$ing contests that will be coming up. I'll give it three months before someone comments that their car is faster than the Jun super Lemon  

Matt


----------



## MattPayne (Apr 11, 2002)

the cars a bit like Elvis...  

if we knew here the guy lives, then the speculation wouldnt be half as much fun...  that car deserves a bit of mistique!

and im a thinking Evis is in bournemouth, and i think your car is plenty plenty good!  

roll on your next public outing!


----------



## Kevin Sharp (Aug 18, 2003)

nice one dean, you will probably remember me commenting on another forum that i should have bought this car when it was up for sale last time round 

i built my escort instead.... cossies are my specialist subject  (i dont know much about skylines ) 

enjoy it anyway mate:smokin:


----------



## deano (Jan 26, 2003)

Yeah i remeber Kev  

well i simply wasnt going to miss another chance with this car


----------



## MarkFTO (Jun 22, 2002)

Congratulations, that is one of my all time dream cars!! I am lucky in the fact that I have been in that car before. Im mates with some of the guys that used to look after it for Dave Jones.

The car is fantastic and pulls like a train at silly speeds... think 150-160-170-180 all in about the time it takes to say it 

Also saw the car do a 10.4 second 1/4mile on the crap surface that is Crail, it will be good to see it out more than it used to be as it deserves it!

//\\//\\ark


----------



## Booty-licious (Nov 8, 2001)

*All I can say is...*

WOW

Great car


----------



## Sean-it (Oct 28, 2002)

*Well done - following your dream*

Well done Dean - going out & getting what you want !!


----------



## ZXSpectrum (Feb 27, 2002)

Sweet car Deano... Looks the mutts nutz... Would be nice to see it at one of the Derby meets


----------



## RICH S (Feb 28, 2003)

ZXSpectrum said:


> * Would be nice to see it at one of the Derby meets  *


Dont worry paul i'll be working on that when i take him up to Rods on saturday to take some photos.

RICH S


----------



## deano (Jan 26, 2003)

RICH S said:


> *Dont worry paul i'll be working on that when i take him up to Rods on saturday to take some photos.
> 
> RICH S *


I hope you aint gonna be naggin me all the way to Rods about it


----------



## RICH S (Feb 28, 2003)

deano said:


> *I hope you aint gonna be naggin me all the way to Rods about it    *


Would i !!!!!!!

RICH S


----------



## deano (Jan 26, 2003)

you know you will you b`stard    

i hope you got a stereo so i can drown out your voice    
failing that ive got some ear plugs somewhere


----------



## RICH S (Feb 28, 2003)

RICH S


----------



## Lofty (Mar 18, 2003)

Fair play Deano! Absolutely awesome car!


----------



## deano (Jan 26, 2003)

SORRY WHAT DID YOU SAY YOULL HAVE TO SPEAK UP I CANT HEAR YOU !!!!!!!!!!

thats all your getting out of me mate


----------



## RICH S (Feb 28, 2003)

*Dave Wilkins*

I am trying Dave. If he's got the car by the 28th it will be there with or without its abusive owner

RICH S


----------



## deano (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: Dave Wilkins*



RICH S said:


> *I am trying Dave. If he's got the car by the 28th it will be there with or without its abusive owner
> 
> RICH S *


LOL trust me it wont not unless your taking life size cut outs and glueing them to you car LMFAO


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

Poor old deano 
No worries, last Sunday of every month.
December 28th should be a nice one. Escape from the family and Turkey leftovers


----------



## deano (Jan 26, 2003)

i think i could make that one


----------



## RICH S (Feb 28, 2003)

deano said:


> *i think i could make that one  *


I'll believe that when i see you and the JSL on the grass outside the Bubble. 

RICH S


----------



## deano (Jan 26, 2003)

yeah thats true im likely to get lost and think **** it im off home  i have no sense of direction and anyway i was going to come to the last one but you had the indecency to hold it while i was on holiday i mean ..................... HOW DARE YOU


----------



## chris200+ (Nov 21, 2001)

congrats on getting that beast! i'm not able to make the derby meet on the 28th, gutted! dont know if you fancy it deano, but you could run the car at elvington on the same day (maybe afternoon) , as an invite car with us? we are having a drag day at elvington with a couple of quick cars and about 80 scoobys!  
you are welcome to come (no big crowds) and no charge if you do.
if not yet just get in touch if you fancy a run there in private?
rgds
chris


----------



## deano (Jan 26, 2003)

Chris that sounds like a most excellent idea    
ive even bought a shiney new helmet for such private events


----------



## Big Mark (Nov 27, 2002)

deano said:


> *....shiney new helmet for such private events  *


Oh the possibilities for p1ss take are almost limitless.....but being as I'm such a nice bloke, I'll wait till you've got your new toy before I start on the wise cracks    Honest I will


----------



## deano (Jan 26, 2003)

Big Mark said:


> *Oh the possibilities for p1ss take are almost limitless.....but being as I'm such a nice bloke, I'll wait till you've got your new toy before I start on the wise cracks    Honest I will   *


you have no idea how much im appreciating your restraint right now


----------



## RICH S (Feb 28, 2003)

Big Mark said:


> *Oh the possibilities for p1ss take are almost limitless.....but being as I'm such a nice bloke, I'll wait till you've got your new toy before I start on the wise cracks . Honest I will *


Don't wait Mark let it all out
I'm going to when i take him to Rod Bells tomorrow
I mean HE'S BOUGHT A HELMET ALREADY !!!!!!! and i bet it's a lovely shade of lemon to match the overalls he's going to buY 
Look out world here comes SUPER LEMON MAN !!

RICH S


----------



## deano (Jan 26, 2003)

RICH S said:


> *
> Look out world here comes SUPER LEMON MAN !!
> 
> RICH S *


Ill get you for this you B`stard   

Just leave me alone


----------



## Big Mark (Nov 27, 2002)

deano said:


> *Just leave me alone with my shiny helmet....*


Oh dear, oh dear. If it wasn't Deano I'd be worrying about that    

Guess the lack of wise cracks didn't last long then did it?


----------



## RICH S (Feb 28, 2003)

Just thought i'm on my own with him in my car tomorrow  i hope he doesn't bring his shiny helmet with him! 

RICH S


----------



## deano (Jan 26, 2003)

i absolutely hate you B`STARDS       

ive already been called Banana man


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

I just typin this, so that I am subscribed to the thread, so I am in position for when the helmet banter commences full throttle !!!!! pmsl


----------



## Big Mark (Nov 27, 2002)

deano said:


> *ive already been called Banana man  *


Now that you definitely shouldn't have told us


----------



## RICH S (Feb 28, 2003)

deano said:


> *i absolutely hate you B`STARDS
> 
> ive already been called Banana man  *


hehehehe 
Oh i'm so looking forward to tomorrow

RICH S


----------



## deano (Jan 26, 2003)

bladerider said:


> *I just typin this, so that I am subscribed to the thread, so I am in position for when the helmet banter commences full throttle !!!!! pmsl      *


Bladey you can keep WELL OUT of this ive already got to put up with these 2 class A clowns


----------



## Big Mark (Nov 27, 2002)

Bladey, where you been me old fruit.... er sorry I should say mate, as FRUIT is reserved for Deano these days


----------



## deano (Jan 26, 2003)

Big Mark said:


> *Bladey, where you been me old fruit.... er sorry I should say mate, as FRUIT is reserved for Deano these days   *


oh how the wit overfloweth tonight


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

LOL

Choice Maria !!

Ive been trying to work myself into an early grave at the BBC's new buiding at White City. Anyone who has driven down the A40 and seen numpties on the roof putting up the dishes - that was me !!!

As for Captain Custard he has only brought this upon himself with talk of lemons, bananas and well buffed helmets !!!!

        

J.


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

deano said:


> *oh how the creamy custard overfloweth tonight  yummy !!  *


pmsl !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

*Custard man*

Has anyone got a photo of him we can put through photoshop


----------



## RICH S (Feb 28, 2003)

*Re: Custard man*



davewilkins said:


> *Has anyone got a photo of him we can put through photoshop *


oooh yes please! anyone with a photo of deno please post

RICH S


----------



## deano (Jan 26, 2003)

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSS 

HAHAHAHA 

no pictures of me anywhere WHHOO HOOO suckers :smokin:


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

Come on, before I go to bed. The right picture in the right colour will be enough to make me roll about on the floor laughing 
The chap who used to do the custard advert on telly would be better


----------



## deano (Jan 26, 2003)

ok weve all had a jolly good laugh at my expense but lets leave it out now there are no pictures available thankyou


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

*rofpmsl*

I think this one will do for now !!












As you can see, the transformation from Champion Blue flying suit to Junichi Lemon is coming along nicely !!


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

Now I have wiped the tears from my eyes....I am not posting anymore on the subject. 
I think Deano should be left alone, especially as the search engines could not find me anything suitable


----------



## Big Mark (Nov 27, 2002)

If you look closely at the bootm of the picture, I swear it actually has his name there....."DEANO - DANDY" it says.
Acacia drvie he lives at... or at least used to when he was famous in that autobiographical cartoon 'Banana man'    

Ok, I'll stop now..... I'm sure Rich will continue in my absence tomorrow


----------



## deano (Jan 26, 2003)

COMING TO A TRACKDAY NEAR YOU SOON !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

Better warn Rod what he is in for today 
Rich, if Deano wears his yellow suit, can you take a picture of him nex to his new car


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

Quality!!!!

Fair play to you Dean !!


----------



## RICH S (Feb 28, 2003)

*Dean*

It's very you mate, you got to go with the cape too

RICH S


----------



## deano (Jan 26, 2003)

i have the cape on order along with the fetching lycra pants


----------



## RICH S (Feb 28, 2003)

deano said:


> *i have the cape on order along with the fetching lycra pants *


 Nice 

I hope your Missus isn't laughing at you again!!
She of course will need a matching outfit and shiny helmet to polish so she too can attend club meets as CAPTAIN CUSTARD WIFE... the lovely LADY CUSTARD 

RICH S


----------



## Big Mark (Nov 27, 2002)

Nice one Deano, top job mate.   
Banana man..... coming to a fruit bar...err, Skyline meet near you soon.

So did Mr S take you across to see the new toy again today? Get some more pics for the collection?


----------



## deano (Jan 26, 2003)

yeah Rich took me up but unfortunately for him and me Rod had wisely decided to move the car to a secure location while the building work at his unit was being carried out to prevent any damage to the car


----------



## Big Mark (Nov 27, 2002)

mmmm, wise indeed......I'm not sure the addition of some bricks would compliment the Jun kit too well


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

*Congratulations !!*

- with the Super Lemon  

Nice colour too..


----------



## moses (Mar 1, 2003)

didnt i tell u he was gonna get the jun car 

deano let me put u out of your misery

i spoke to the previous owner and he said it was a 9 sec car easy, they bought it from hong kong, a chinese guy had bought it of junichi and it used to have a hollinger seqential box thats why it used to do 9 secs easily but the guy had trouble using it in traffic and it was a dog in traffic so he took it out and fitted a os giken gearbox


----------



## deano (Jan 26, 2003)

moses said:


> *
> deano let me put u out of your misery
> *


I was never in any misery when it came to this car :smokin: 

even handing over my deposit , I done it with a smile on my face and a spring in my step


----------



## moses (Mar 1, 2003)

u gonna luv it mate if u need more information i can give u the phone number of the previous owner

and also its in top gear too


stick a hollinger seqential and a 3.1 stroker mate u might even get high 8 sec quarter miles wow  , u had a shot in it yet , does it still have a triple plate coz it bites, its hard to drive on the rd they used to trailer it to crail


----------



## deano (Jan 26, 2003)

i think 2.7 is fine for the Lemon  

i would like a sequential for it but well see about that  and yes the clutch is a triple and i was led to believe the OSGiken was the best triple to use in terms of ease of use ?


----------



## alex h (Mar 11, 2002)

moses said:


> *u gonna luv it mate if u need more information i can give u the phone number of the previous owner
> 
> and also its in top gear too
> 
> ...


Bigger stroker kits lose revs....revs and skylines go together  

It's a winning package as it is (not talking about racing as such - in the it works well as it is sense) why fix what ain't broke.

Nice purchase. Hope you are both v. happy


----------



## deano (Jan 26, 2003)

alex h said:


> *Hope you are both v. happy *


eh ??? its my car and my car alone whats this both stuff about !


----------



## Gaz Walker (May 14, 2002)

deano said:


> *eh ??? its my car and my car alone whats this both stuff about ! *


He means you and the car Dean 

Gaz.


----------



## alex h (Mar 11, 2002)

indeed, Mr. Walker, i do.


----------



## deano (Jan 26, 2003)

well ill ask the car next time i see it if its happy  
how will i know if it is or not LOL


----------



## alex h (Mar 11, 2002)

deano said:


> *well ill ask the car next time i see it if its happy
> how will i know if it is or not LOL    *



Oil Leaks...blown turbo's...she'll start becoming a even bigger drain on your bank balance!

 

but I'm sure you'll be good to her.


----------



## moses (Mar 1, 2003)

God willing some day we will have a head to head i always looked up to this blessed car and loved it, when i first felt it i felt something special  it was mean and jun is my fave


----------



## RICH S (Feb 28, 2003)

alex h said:


> * Hope you are both v. happy *


Alex means me and you Dean. Happy with our new car.
Captain Custard and his trusty sidekick The Green Eyed Monster. 

RICH S


----------



## deano (Jan 26, 2003)

RICH S said:


> *Alex means me and you Dean. Happy with our new car.
> RICH S *


I hope you realise how GAY that sounds    
i think ill collect it myself now , you can stay at home


----------



## RICH S (Feb 28, 2003)

deano said:


> *I hope you realise how GAY that sounds *


Thought you would like that dont get no funny ideas though i only have eyes for the girl at the cob shop. hehe 

RICH S


----------



## deano (Jan 26, 2003)

RICH S said:


> *i only have eyes for the girl at the cob shop. hehe
> 
> RICH S *


Did you see the size of her Lemons lol


----------



## RICH S (Feb 28, 2003)

deano said:


> *Did you see the size of her Lemons lol    *


**** me !!! Did i, deffo going there again on friday for a lemon or two errrr i mean bap oops sorry madam , a bacon cob if you please. 

RICH S

ps we owe Rod a Big pat on the back for that info


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 3, 2003)

Hi dean hows things? so when are you taking delivery of the beast? have you bought shares in optimax yet  

Just out of intrest how many miles to the gallon will you get with 1000bhp??? :smokin:


----------



## deano (Jan 26, 2003)

RICH S said:


> *ps we owe Rod a Big pat on the back for that info *


we certainly do i dont know how many times she turned round and saw me gawping at her LOL   :smokin:


----------



## deano (Jan 26, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> *
> Just out of intrest how many miles to the gallon will you get with 1000bhp??? :smokin: *


deliverys to be arranged but soon i hope :smokin: 
i think you mean how many metres to the gallon not miles im hoping to get my own personal tanker follow me to events and do jet fighter style fill ups on the motorway LOL


----------



## RICH S (Feb 28, 2003)

deano said:


> *we certainly do i dont know how many times she turned round and saw me gawping at her LOL   :smokin: *


She loved every minute of it mate, she gave us lots of dirty smiles and toast. Hope she is working there friday i may get to see the SUPER LEMON'S after all LOL 

RICH S


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 3, 2003)

Lol you will have to have rich drive at the side of you with a petrol tanker


----------



## deano (Jan 26, 2003)

RICH S said:


> *Hope she is working there friday i may get to see the SUPER LEMON'S after all LOL
> 
> RICH S *


you certainly wont as ill phone up the place and warn her off , if theres any Lemon flashing going on then she can do it next to my car so there ill be able to grab bunch of Super Lemons lmao


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 3, 2003)

It was at the bottom of the page so brought it back to the top because 10 pages isnt long enough for the awaited arrival of the super lemon and captin custerd!  

Are you going to be like the new super hero and fight crime and stuff????

"Oh no, hes getting away!"...."quick to the lemon mobile"


----------



## deano (Jan 26, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> *
> Are you going to be like the new super hero and fight crime and stuff????
> 
> "Oh no, hes getting away!"...."quick to the lemon mobile"    *


I really dont see myself running around in lycra shouting " quick ..... to the Lemon mobile " although ive doubt it would provide endless laughs for anyone that i came across


----------



## Cord (Aug 21, 2002)

RICH S said:


> *She loved every minute of it mate, she gave us lots of dirty smiles and toast. Hope she is working there friday i may get to see the SUPER LEMON'S after all LOL
> 
> RICH S *


Tough luck lads, she won't go for a pair of old duffers like you 2!! And you've sh1t out on friday, she's the saturday girl.


----------



## deano (Jan 26, 2003)

Cord said:


> *Tough luck lads, she won't go for a pair of old duffers like you 2!! And you've sh1t out on friday, she's the saturday girl. *


Old duffers    

Now that may hold true for Rich but im a mere 27 years young , a spring chicken if you will :smokin: 
im sure when i pick up the Lemon ill be able to talk her into coming outside to check out my throbbing yellow monster


----------



## RICH S (Feb 28, 2003)

Cord said:


> *Tough luck lads, she won't go for a pair of old duffers like you 2!! And you've sh1t out on friday, she's the saturday girl. *


" OLD DUFFERS" you hear that Dean!!!!! OLD FOOKIN DUFFERS......!
Listen matey... Dean may be an old duffer but soon he is going to be SUPER LEMON MAN and in his yellow spandex tights and lycra pants he is going to be irresistible to women everywhere, the ladies will be queing up to polish his shiny helmet. As for me i am an old duffer, and this old duffer will be having words with MR BELL about you on friday. Sounds to me like your after some, but you got no chance driving a FARMERS CAR scooby boy!!

RICH S


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 3, 2003)

RICH S said:



> *" OLD DUFFERS" you hear that Dean!!!!! OLD FOOKIN DUFFERS......!
> Listen matey... Dean may be an old duffer but soon he is going to be SUPER LEMON MAN and in his yellow spandex tights and lycra pants he is going to be irresistible to women everywhere, the ladies will be queing up to polish his shiny helmet. As for me i am an old duffer, and this old duffer will be having words with MR BELL about you on friday. Sounds to me like your after some, but you got no chance driving a FARMERS CAR scooby boy!!
> 
> RICH S *


SUPER LEMON MAN???....i thought he was going to be CAPTIN CUSTERD????...or is that hes trusty side kick lol   

So have you got your outfit sorted yet rich lol


----------



## RICH S (Feb 28, 2003)

Not yet Ste, the sidekick is the Green Eyed Monster, and i sure will be green, green with envy when SUPER LEMON MAN or captain custard to his friends goes to collect his Lemon Monster!

RICH S


----------



## RSRussell (Apr 24, 2003)

Dean, i can't work out where its Rod bell or Rod Kiddell looking after the lemon? who is it please? or is that a stupid question?

Rick


----------



## deano (Jan 26, 2003)

Not a stupid question coming from anyone else but as its you asking well what a complete dumbass      
Only joking mate  
Rod Bell continues to look after the car :smokin:


----------



## RSRussell (Apr 24, 2003)

pmsl

should have known better, checked the totb2 results last night


----------



## Cord (Aug 21, 2002)

RICH S said:


> *" OLD DUFFERS" you hear that Dean!!!!! OLD FOOKIN DUFFERS......!
> RICH S *


Oooops, sorry chaps, did I hit a hit of a sore point there!!!!!!!! And to make matters worse. When I was going to get the butties yesterday (cheers Rich) she was working in the back of the shop so I didn't even catch a fleeting glimpse. Maybe you're right Deano, come and coax here out with your big throbbing yellow one. 

p.s. How's the car Rich?


----------



## RICH S (Feb 28, 2003)

*Cord*

The car is good, real good! got a knock level of 51 in 5 th low revs though, dont know if i should be worried so i'll give Rod a call on monday.

RICH S


----------



## Cord (Aug 21, 2002)

Hmmm haven't done much mapping on RB25's so don't know what Rod set's his warning levels at. Did it flash the CEL? or was this just a peak held figure from your commander?


----------



## deano (Jan 26, 2003)

Cord said:


> *she was working in the back of the shop so I didn't even catch a fleeting glimpse. *


See she was staying away from you knowing it always seems to be You !!!! collecting sandwichs lately , i think shes got you sussed mate


----------



## Big Mark (Nov 27, 2002)

You'll probably find that ever since Rich and Dean have been in there, she's been scared to work out front. She's probably undergoing councelling as we speak


----------



## deano (Jan 26, 2003)

Big Mark said:


> *You'll probably find that ever since Rich and Dean have been in there, she's been scared to work out front. She's probably undergoing councelling as we speak *


Now normally id argue with you at every turn but somehow theres possibly some truth to the above comment    
But then again she didnt seem to mind us gawping at her  
She seemed to enjoy it  or at least thats what im telling myself 

Edited to say she gave us an awful lot of extra toast but im thinking that was to fatten us up so we wouldnt chase her around the counter Benny Hill styleeeeeeeee


----------



## Cord (Aug 21, 2002)

Mark, you seem to have those 2 fairly well down, cheers for scaring the b00bies off lads!!!!!!


----------



## Big Mark (Nov 27, 2002)

I'll be up that way in just over a month, must get the directions to the butty shop from you....... if she isn't scared yet, she soon will be


----------



## deano (Jan 26, 2003)

Big Mark said:


> *I'll be up that way in just over a month, must get the directions to the butty shop from you....... if she isn't scared yet, she soon will be    *


Oh heaven help her       but then again she takes one look at those wheels and declare you gay  she`ll more than likely be real friendly thinking shes safe


----------



## Big Mark (Nov 27, 2002)

deano said:


> *Oh heaven help her       but then again she takes one look at those wheels and declare you gay  she`ll more than likely be real friendly thinking shes safe  *


Damn, he's FINALLY worked out my cunning plan


----------



## deano (Jan 26, 2003)

Big Mark said:


> *Damn, he's FINALLY worked out my cunning plan   *


you really are a twisted individual


----------



## Big Mark (Nov 27, 2002)

deano said:


> *you really are a twisted individual      *


Coming from you, I take that as a compliment


----------



## deano (Jan 26, 2003)

Big Mark said:


> *Coming from you, I take that as a compliment   *


Its nice to meet poeple who are generally as depraived as myself , nice to know im not totally alone


----------



## Cord (Aug 21, 2002)

you should fit right in at RB motorport. Depravity is a pre-requisite.


----------



## RICH S (Feb 28, 2003)

deano said:


> *Its nice to meet poeple who are generally as depraived as myself , nice to know im not totally alone     *


Your not alone mate , not by a long shot. 

RICH S


----------



## deano (Jan 26, 2003)

yeah i know but its nice to meet people who admit to being depraived like my good self        :smokin:


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 3, 2003)

oh so how does this work, do will all swap pics and stuff?    

www.thehun.com  try not to stain the carpet lol


----------



## deano (Jan 26, 2003)

Sherlock Holmes and Mr. Watson went on a camping trip. After a good meal and a bottle of wine they lay down in their tent for the night and went to sleep. 
Some hours later, Holmes awoke and nudged his faithful friend awake. 
"Watson, look up at the sky and tell me what you see." 
Watson replied, "I see millions and millions of stars." 
"What does that tell you?" Holmes questioned. 
Watson pondered for a minute. 
"Astronomically, it tells me that there are millions of galaxies and potentially billions of planets. Astrologically, I observe Saturn is in Leo. Logically, I deduce that the time is approximately a quarter past three. Theologically, I can see that God is all-powerful and that we are small and insignificant. Meteorologically, I suspect that we will have a beautiful day tomorrow. 
"Is that all?", Holmes asked. 
"Yes." Watson replied. "Why, am I missing something?". 
Holmes was quiet for a moment, then spoke: "Watson, you dickhead. Someone has stolen the ****ing tent." 


Quality


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 3, 2003)

lol


----------



## RICH S (Feb 28, 2003)

RICH S


----------



## Big Mark (Nov 27, 2002)




----------



## McLarenFan (Oct 25, 2001)

Although it's a bit late... but congratulations dean. Bloody nice car. It's the R2 right? I wonder were the R3 is..... anyway, it must be great to know that you're owning one of the most powerfull (if not the most) skyline in UK. I got a couple of question, sorry if it's a bit "taboo" to you. 
1) The car arrived yet?
2) Any plan to switched it back to sequentials?
3) Any plans to jack up the horsepower?
4) How much will you be paying for the car? (if you cant tell just give a rough estimate in tens of thousands)
5) Whats this LM that you're talking about and previously own(as you can see i havent been in this forum in a long time)? Is it a skyline GTR LM?

Thats being said... again bravo on the purchase.


----------



## deano (Jan 26, 2003)

McLarenFan said:


> *
> 1) The car arrived yet?
> 2) Any plan to switched it back to sequentials?
> 3) Any plans to jack up the horsepower?
> ...


1) Yes , currently at RB motorsport having some little bits done .

2) Yes the car will be going back to sequential over the winter .

3) Not at the moment .

4) If i couldnt afford it I couldnt have bought it . It worth everypenny im paying for it IMO

5) The LM is a Limited Edition Car built in 96 to celebrate Nissan entering LeMans , hence the LM moniker differences are the piant work car fully sprayed in Champion Blue BT2 decals in the rear roof pillar and a Carbon Fibre adjustable rear wind .
Look in Members Gallery under GT-R LM for pictures .

I hope this helps with your enquirys


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 3, 2003)

Have you got it yet? whats going on! :smokin:


----------



## GTR R34 (Oct 2, 2002)

Do you drive it two your work of have you a second car??
And how fast is it ?? 
How is the handling??
BTW Nice Beast

:smokin: :smokin: :smokin:


----------

